# More fire in the sky



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

It was MrsG's birthday yesterday. We had a celebratory lunch with some friends in Poole, Dorset

The sunset that evening treated us to a great end to a super day with friends.










The land mass in the middle foreground on the left is Brownsea Island. Famous as the place where Baden Powel held the world's first Scout Camp


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Happy birthday to Mrs G - Mother Nature seems to have turned on a good display for her :smile:
well captured too Donald - haven't sold the farm to buy a MKIII yet? :laugh:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

A belated happy birthday to MrsG Donald, it appears she had a wonderful day for it, with a spectacular light-show to round it off - That pic alone should be a perfect reminder of the day


----------

